# Passat B6 (3C), Exterior mirrors automatic folding



## sniiki (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if this function exists or is possible to be activated in 2005-> Passats?
I heard Skodas have this option even tho manual doesn't mention it. It should work like that when you lock your doors and hold down the remote lock button, exterior mirros should fold down automatically.
Atleast in my 2006 Highline Passat they dont. It has memory seats, automatically dimming driver side mirror, electrically folding mirros etc, so it should be possible on hardware side.
Is there a bit that enables it in some controller module?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Witch one skoda? Even Audi A60 from 02 hav this, and Passat from 2001.
Have you got icon mirror on the mirror switch to fold mirror ?


----------



## sniiki (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: (Spacewalker)*

I heard Skoda Octavia and Superb both have this feature.
And yes, like said, I have electrically folding mirrors: by turning the mirror knob to front left corner (LHD car) mirrors do fold, but what I would like to have is an option to fold them with the remote e.g. by keeping the lock button pressed for 2 seconds (same as for closing windows with remote).


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

SuperB even from 2006 its still this same car like VW Passat 3B up to 2004, and have different mirrors (with end switch) and its easyto make control with this. Control unit will know when is end of move and cut off power, in your one will never see this. Im working on this system now in Touran 2007, but I have already new control module (made by myself).


----------



## sniiki (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: (Spacewalker)*

I'm not quite following you








I don't know whether it has end limit switches in folding function or if it is only time controlled, but that's not the point. Point is that mirrors fold and unfold automatically from inside swtich, so why should they not be able to fold via remote controller?


_Modified by sniiki at 1:59 AM 2-6-2010_


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

How u want to do this from outside ?
Put new wires from windows motor to your control jog










_Modified by Spacewalker at 4:13 AM 2-6-2010_


----------



## sniiki (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: (Spacewalker)*

Heh, yea.
But I'd prefer to do it via remote controller like said before.
E:
And reason being that the parking lot at my work is quite tight and people are walking between cars, hitting exterior mirros. I always forget to fold mirrors while in the car and then I have to get back in and turn ignition back on to fold them. Would be much better if they'd fold automatically when locking the car.


_Modified by sniiki at 6:00 AM 2-6-2010_


----------

